# You might be a slingshot shooter if...



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

New soda can sizes at the grocery store excites you.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

You keep steel balls in your bathroom.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You access the value of any object with a handle as to it's potential to become a slingshot.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Each time you go the gym you pray for physio bands discarded


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

You love winter for the sole reason that it makes it easier to spot all those beeyoooteeful forks on the trees! anic:


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

When you're forced to go to Bed Bath and Beyond you spend your time at the cutting board section mentally calculating how many forks you can make from that bamboo cutting board.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

You never go by a tree without seeing if there are any good forks.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

One of the reasons you love summer is because your bands shoot faster from the heat.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

You see slingshots and slingshot related items in random things.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

You find yourself spending way too much time admiring other people's wood.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

...If you have to put your groceries in the back seat because the trunk is full of drying forks.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Your watch pocket is always filled with ammo.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

quarterinmynose said:


> You keep steel balls in your bathroom.


And or find them on any given floor in your house. There is a slim chance the laundry closet might not have any under the machines. But some how one probably made it there too.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> quarterinmynose said:
> 
> 
> > You keep steel balls in your bathroom.
> ...


I did plinking inside with BBs once. In fact, I did it for several months. It got to the point where you couldn't take a step without stepping over at least 3 BBs.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

You carry a saw of some kind around with you.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Wasting soda makes you happy.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

You ask your friends and family to try to get you Theraband if they are going to the doctor/hospital.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

your idea of recycling is to make targets out of empty cans.


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

You buy a router cutter and self healing pad just so you can experiment with different flatbands and make your own pouches


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

toolmantf99 said:


> You ask your friends and family to try to get you Theraband if they are going to the doctor/hospital.


And nitrile gloves for doing CA finish!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

when you try to think up a way to get a bathroom stall made out of polymer by the workers at the fast food joint to make ss out of.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

You urge the dogs to eat up their canned dogfood faster


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

You find steel balls,marbles, and wood shavings under your sofa cushions


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

amazon.co m seems to think you might be a physical therapist.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

every knick knack shelf you see looks like a shooting gallery.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You go to stores like Michael's and Hobby Lobby on purpose because they have marbles and paracord.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Your truck has automatic brakes every time it approaches a brush pile! -- Tex


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You give serious consideration to which frame you'd take to the basement in the event of a tornado.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

M.J said:


> You give serious consideration to which frame you'd take to the basement in the event of a tornado.


MJ, that might be the best one yet. Can't stop laughing and soooo true. I've seriously thought at least once about rescuing the natural Ash sent me if my house catches on fire. :rofl:


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

You have your grandkids in the yard playing a gane of "let's find really nice rocks and put them in a coffee can for Grandpa"
Ages at the time 6, 4, 3 and 1

They did a great job!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Title in your singles dating site below.

Looking for a woman thats into slingshots. Send pics of slingshots.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...when you can commiserate with two pages full of posts of slingshot related injuries...


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

When friends asks what the bags of powder are in the pantry and the reply is saw dust.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

If you go into the lumber store and ask the worker if he rembers you and he replies, "yeah, you're the only guy who has ever come in here looking for wood to make slingshots"!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

LVO said:


> toolmantf99 said:
> 
> 
> > You ask your friends and family to try to get you Theraband if they are going to the doctor/hospital.
> ...


And many handfuls of said gloves find their way to your workshop after your wife has a baby...just saying


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

toolmantf99 said:


> LVO said:
> 
> 
> > toolmantf99 said:
> ...


I had to go to emergency room for a kidney stone....but still had presence of mind to score half a box!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Sorry. I accidently rated this 1 star.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...when your co-workers don't trust you around rubberbands...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

*True story;*

You (I) see some one casually whittling something as you approach each other on a walking trail and know in yourself, somehow, in engaging the person about his whittling it will lead to slingshots&#8230;..AND IT DOES.

Wonder how that happened?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

....when there's at least one off-centre picture on the wall covering a small hole...


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

You suggest to Yankee Candle that BLO and beeswax would make a wonderful addition to their line.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ....when there's at least one off-centre picture on the wall covering a small hole...


I dont remember you visiting at my place? How did you know that?


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

...slingshotforum.com is one of your homepages!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

When the saw dust piles resemble ant mounds. When you ask your other half to go pick up a downed branch, cause you couldn't make the stop. When you start hoarding the little rubber bands they use at the pho place to bundle your utensils together cause you can't find that kind of rubber bands around.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

you drool over slingshot pics and videos . . . as if it were porn.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...when those weirdos wielding metal detectors in your neighbourhood are all on antidepressants..


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

if you check the chairs in the office to see what kind of wood they are made of on one goes missing.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

....when your lot glistens with morning dew at 3 in the afternoon...


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

When you go to the dump looking for empty laundry detergent containers to melt


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...when your kid gets blamed for broken marbles..


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

. . . when in a room full of manly men, they shy away and look at you worried, after misunderstanding you when you say how much you love to do "bareback shooting".


----------

